# do you fart around other people? I don't....



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

only around my dog....at work well i try to lightly do it or i'll go to loud areas or when i'm in the staff washroom i'll flush the toilet first to drown out the sounds

I don't notice anyone else fart, especially girls, even the one at work that burps lots she doesn't fart...even the word fart is kinda not cool to say its a gross word but i think its important that if you want to be comfortable around someone farting should not be an issue like it is for me and my dog


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

SORRY for making weird posts...i have these urges, urges to say and do weird things so i go with it then i think back to what i just did and go...wow embarrassing...lets edit or remove that BUT NEY I say i will leave this embarassing post i made up to see what happens


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah, if I know its going to be a really loud one, sure, I do it around others. What does it matter? I am never going to see them again anyway.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I do silently, but I'm considering coming out of the closet and farting around some really pretty women just to break that unknown barrier, to make myself more human and down to earth. Why not, the lines I'm using now aren't working??!!


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Whenever I'm in a public setting, and I smell an obvious fart that came from someone else, I just look around myself just so people wouldn't think it's me.


----------



## Joy (Feb 22, 2007)

Halcyon said:


> SORRY for making weird posts...i have these urges, urges to say and do weird things so i go with it then i think back to what i just did and go...wow embarrassing...lets edit or remove that BUT NEY I say i will leave this embarassing post i made up to see what happens


lol don't be embarrassed. i'm finding this post pretty interesting. :yes

my anxiety often gives me very bad gas when i'm at school and it's all i can do not to fart. :O my friend's boyfriend will fart whenever, wherever, then my friend gets mad and yells at him lol. i don't really care if other people fart, it never bothers me.

there is someone in my class who keeps randomly farting really loudly. always happens when the class is silent. at least he says excuse me. :yes


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Do some chics think farting is sexy? Just curious. :lol


----------



## The Enigma (Oct 10, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> I do silently, but I'm considering coming out of the closet and farting around some really pretty women just to break that unknown barrier, to make myself more human and down to earth. Why not, the lines I'm using now aren't working??!!


 :lol

Hmm good idea, maybe I'll give that a shot. At least you wouldn't get accused of using a textbook pick-up line.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The accompanying pick up line could be something like, Hey, guess what I had for dinner last night? or Do you like Mexican?


----------



## The Enigma (Oct 10, 2007)

:rofl


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

lol....i dont see how this is a secondary disorder...but, i usually fart lol....sometimes.....unless its real quiet and i cant fart without everyone say.....dammn, you farted....i usually, i dont even know......


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

The quieter the fart is, the smellier it usually is, so it's a bit of a catch-22. If you do it silently, it'll be smelled from 10 blocks away. If the fart is as loud as a horn, it may not be too smelley, but it'll wake up the entire neighborhood.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I'd like to make it clear that I'm not into toilet humor too much, but like a car crash, it's impossible to ignore.. lol


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

Formerly Artie said:


> Whenever I'm in a public setting, and I smell an obvious fart that came from someone else, I just look around myself just so people wouldn't think it's me.


lol same here


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bignate said:


> lol....i dont see how this is a secondary disorder...but, i usually fart lol....sometimes.....unless its real quiet and i cant fart without everyone say.....dammn, you farted....i usually, i dont even know......


Anxiety can cause irritation in the bowel area.
When I poot, I try to keep it quiet. If I am in a group, I will hold it until I can get to a facility. I still try to let it slowly and evenly, so as not hear the slapping background. I will wait until somebody flushes to let loose.

When I am sitting with people in a distance, I will let it out slowly. No noise.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I had one boyfriend I could fart around...that was it. haha
Because he started doing it so I figured I would too...if he can, I can. haha
I thought I'd die laughing the first time he farted around me. :haha
But none of the others done it around me so... I didn't do it around them. Guess they weren't comfortable enough around me.
I do it around any family member though, I don't care. Any of my mom's family anyway.


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

.


FairleighCalm said:


> I do silently, but I'm considering coming out of the closet and farting around some really pretty women just to break that unknown barrier, to make myself more human and down to earth. Why not, the lines I'm using now aren't working??!!


I'd try something else to break that unknown barrier around women. Yeah, we are all human and we need to pass gas but doing it in their face. Not good, deal breaker for sure/ Serious major turn off, especially if you reek foul.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^ Thanks for the advice, but I want them to know me "on the inside"...

:stu


----------



## The Enigma (Oct 10, 2007)

jenkydora said:


> Serious major turn off, especially if you reek foul.


You never know. There's some freaky women out there.



FairleighCalm said:


> ^ Thanks for the advice, but I want them to know me "on the inside"...


 :haha


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

I make a point of only farting around other people. Right in their face while pinned to the ground/tied to a chair/chained to railway tracks.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

> and it's all i can do not to fart


haha...any tricks you use?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I have a new goal. My next girlfriend, I'm going to give myself permisson to fart in front of her, or wherever I am in proximity to her. Not a lot, just once in a great while. I'm going to "break" the wind wall of anxiety.


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

FairleighCalm said:


> I have a new goal. My next girlfriend, I'm going to give myself permisson to fart in front of her, or wherever I am in proximity to her. Not a lot, just once in a great while. I'm going to "break" the wind wall of anxiety.


awesome goal lol

its true though i think especially for me i hold so much inside....and not just farts but stuff i want to say to everyone and it puts up walls...weird uncomfortable, can't be yourself barriers...break those barriers!


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

There's this one product people can take which is really supposed to suppress gas build-up in the stomach. It wasn't Gas-X, although that would probably work just as well, but I can't remember if it was a prescription or an OTC. If I find it, I'll say what it is, or perhaps somebody else might know.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I think it's charcoal tablets. I hate when people fart around me - it stinks and I get embarrassed. The other day this older woman walked past the shoe table in the op shop farting loudly all the way past the table. I thought not only am I shocked that was loud and proud!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i think nexium when you first start taking it gives you the worst smelling farts that even offend yourself.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Let's not forget Beano. But, hey, is suppression the goal...I think not.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Everyone is missing the point....Why fart and waste it when you can belch and taste it?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol

I can't eat eggs. Too much sulphur (sulfur) (that yellow [email protected]!) .


----------



## bauer_013 (Sep 26, 2007)

:lol Ok, this thread definitely put me in a good mood...


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: do you poot around other people? I don't....*

Why did you remove the word F A R T  is it really that offensive. I have never heard of Poot. Bizarre. Poot..mmmm :sus


----------



## leavemealone158 (Nov 23, 2007)

no, I don't fart, burp, or even use public restrooms. Don't know if it's SA or OCD, but I can't fart around other people.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^It's just a fear of your inner stinker. RELEASE IT! Oh, you're a chic, you're forever sentenced to suppressing this vital bodily function and the great joys it brings with it. :lol


----------

